# My favorite pictures of . . .



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

* <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Keeta </span> * 










* <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Gryffon </span> * 









* <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Falkor</span>* 









* <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Kingsley</span>*


----------



## 'Tilda's mom (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice headshots! Im assuming Falkor's name is from the movie, I love it!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

COWABUNGA FALKOR!!!!!
Keeta's eyes melt my heart and Gryffon is a hunk! He epitomizes the noble shepherd expression!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I had to look for a LONG time before I saw Kingsley! LOL!


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

That has to be the coolest picture of a snake ever! Love his name also. Gryffon and Keeta are beautiful, and Falkor is far braver with water than I will ever be! 

What kind of snake is that? He is stunning and I don't usually like snakes.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

These are great pics! Hey, how is Falkor by the way?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the dock diving shot...can't believe I actually went back to look to see the snake...sorry can't do snakes!!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Beautiful! 

And Kingsley looks so cool!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great pictures - lol I had to look really hard to see exactly what a Kingsley was! Keeta, she just melts me with her wooly rottwieler look.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Adorable pups!

Great photo's!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great Pics Lucia, I didn't know you had a snake! Definately blends in with the keys!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Aww, thanks for the comments! All special pictures dear to my heart.

Keisha, 
Kingsley is a California Kingsnake.

Steph,
Falkor is back with Chris and Tim, still looking for an appropriate home/placement for him. Last I heard is is doing great, and recently passed a police k9 evaluation with flying colours, but no decision has been made yet as to where he will go. 

Jenn, 
Love the "wooly Rottweiler" comment . . . Perfect!!









Jane - Kinsley brumates six months out of the year, and then is only fed once a week after that, spends all his time in his tank . . . so keeps a pretty low profile overall. I very occasionally post pictures and put "snake" in the subject line so that members like kingston don't get any bad surprises if they click on the topic.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

What a great looking bunch, Lucia!!! It took me a while to locate Kingsley too - even after reading other's comments









The pic of Falkor diving is awesome. And Keeta does look a lot like Coke! Gryff is just so handsome.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I love those pics of Keeta, Falkor and Gryff!

And I LOVE Kingsley!! What a cutey!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha, to tell the truth, I thought you named your piano "Kingsley" at first!







Then after reading a few comments, I went back to look and realized my mistake.

Great pictures, stunning dogs


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I love the dock pic! In fact, when I finally got this pic of Nikon, I was like "YESSS! I finally got one like Falkor's!!"


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

great pics!...also the first picture of a snake i've seen that didn't make me cringe


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI love the dock pic! In fact, when I finally got this pic of Nikon, I was like "YESSS! I finally got one like Falkor's!!"


Wow that is great!!! Perfect timing! Nikon sure is athletic too! 

Never expected that a photographer of your talent and ability would have wanted to use one of _my_ pictures as something to want to copy . . . . I am very flattered!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

gorgeous animals!
nice piano--or is it a keyboard? it took a few seconds to discover the head in that picture. i'm not fond of snakes, but he bleands in beautifuly.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice photos! I too couldn't tell where Kingsley was or what it was, I also thought you named your piano that at first...


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

awesome pics!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid * <span style='font-size: 14pt'>Kingsley</span>*


I think this is one of the most clever, cool, OMG photos I have seen in quite awhile!

LOVED IT!!!!!


----------

